# 64 GTO ENGINE PAD STAMP



## Danny D (May 3, 2020)

Folks. Does this stamping look legitimate?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

If you referring to the oversized W, Yes

Read below
showthread.php






Help me with this block code - Page 2 - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Help me with this block code 64-65 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

The W's were all stamped over the place. The W was stamped after the 76X once they new the engine was going in a car with a 4-speed.


----------



## Danny D (May 3, 2020)

O52 said:


> If you referring to the oversized W, Yes
> 
> Read below
> showthread.php
> ...


Wanted to know if the entire stamp looked ok...any similar in size,font etc or is this a restamp


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

By definition it will look like a restamp because that's the way the factory did it. Yours looks ligit to me.


----------



## Danny D (May 3, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> By definition it will look like a restamp because that's the way the factory did it. Yours looks ligit to me.


Thank you


----------

